# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - Ok =

## edspace

> Ok = Në rregull





> OK - Në rregull





> Ok => Ok


Kjo besoj është bërë fjalë ndërkombëtare tashmë, por unë preferoj fjalët Në Rregull ose Pranoj që përdoren në versionin shqip të Windows. Zakonisht ata që kanë huazuar OK, kanë huazuar edhe HI, BYE, THX, etj. Nëse huazojmë OK në fjalorin e Informatikës, kam frikë se do përdoren dhe ato të tjerat.

----------


## lklk

Per mua OK do te thot:

 OK = E'kjart.

*Ne rregull =*perkthe ne anglisht se si do ti bije nga Shqipja ne Anglisht

----------

